# Chronically Stalled Deadlift



## Oldebull (Mar 16, 2014)

My deadlift has been stalled for ages. I’ve been trying to break 500lbs for two years, and just can’t get past that point. My stall is always off of the floor, within the first inch or two. I don’t have a problem with lockout, and am able to pull over 550 with an 18 inch bar, strongman style. If I can pull mid-shin, I will lock out. It is just that first portion that has been consistently killing me. I train 5/3/1 and have been for several years now. I’ve made good progress in my other lifts. I have no significant injuries or limitations to speak of. I have tried to re-set multiple times, and while my rep records are slowly increasing, my 1RM has not budged. In fact, in waves, it will often drop. Of course, I am confused, frustrated and discouraged. 
I realize that there are three ways I can be going wrong:
Technique- I’d like to think that my technique is pretty solid, but I am sure that I am giving myself too much credit. Certainly, there is much room for improvement, I just don’t know how. When I return stateside late summer, I plan on joining the local club and will come humble and receptive to coaching. Currently, I am located remotely, and posting video is not an option. In the meantime, I figure technique is what it is, and I’ll just deal with it the best I can.
Mental Factors- I hate to admit it, but those numbers I am chasing have been intimidating. Every time I miss a lift, it makes the next time that much harder.  I find myself getting anxious as I load the bar, and over psyching myself. I find myself bent over, ready to pull, and finding several reasons to hesitate, as it just doesn’t feel right. As I initiate my pull, it often feels like not everything is firing at once, like it is hard to find a groove. I don’t know what to do about this one exactly. I am trying to reset, and get stronger at a lighter weight that doesn’t mess with my head as much. 
Raw strength- Who is ever to strong? I’m working on building that, hammering accessory muscles, building both weight and volume.
I have no experience with Dynamic work, and although I am curious, I know that Wendler put that much emphasis on it. I don’t have bands or chains available, but speed pulls are an option. Maybe some DE would help to build my 'rip' off of the floor.
In the meantime, this is my plan. I will continue to pull once a week, however I will be staying away from conventional deadlifts and building other variations of the lift. After the listed exercises, I’ll hit some accessory such as hamstrings and core training.

Week 1
Deficit Deadlifts 5/3/1, Rack Pulls 3 sets of 3-5, Snatch Grip Deadlift 1 set of @10-15.
I figure deficits are a good way to build off of the floor. Of course I will have to use a lighter weight, which will be a mental refresher. I’ll have rack pulls in there to maintain/build my top end strength and grip strength. Snatch grips for reps will be primarily a ‘bodybuilder’. 

Week 2
Sumo Deadlifts 5/3/1, singles at training max, first set last for reps.
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 sets of 8.
I’ve only recently tried Sumo pulls. It’s awkward, and I’m not sure how much it will carry over to conventional. But at this point, it is worth a shot to try something different.
Any thoughts, opinions or suggestions on my plans will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 16, 2014)

1) are u a natural trainer?
2) when was ur last de load and rest period?


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 16, 2014)

1) I couldn't say I'm natural, having ran several PH cycles, but have yet to cross to the dark side.
2)As I'm running my program now, I deload or rest @6 weeks. I really haven't done a true deload in a while, but as life and work happens, it comes up where I'll need to take about a week off. I don't feel it is overtraining or CNS burnout, if that was the direction you were going in. I'm about 3.5 weeks into a 6 week cycle.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 16, 2014)

Not sure I always ran my 5/3/1 cycle take a week off, My reload was always part of the program...... I was having similar issues with my with my squat.... Best thing to do is set up ur phone for video and go to work attempting that pull.
we have several power lifters here that will want to see video and acess from there almost all issues get in sight


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2014)

Open your stance about an inch.

Beyond that it's tough to say without a video. It's highly likely it's a technical issue since you are running 531. Without video there isn't much for us to do.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 16, 2014)

500! thats a big lift bro. I have never gotten over 415 I believe. You could try going 650 on half dead lifts - ever done that? Put the bar at knee level or so and go ape shit. But it sounds like your stick point is below that right? So it sounds like your lower back and legs are the bottleneck. You could try doing heavy squats but go really low. And work the lower back and entire backside by doing heavy as shit strait leg dead lifts. Anyways thiose are all the ones I would suggest to help break through your stick points. Kill it dude!


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 16, 2014)

Pillar, your avi is going to give me nightmares. The crease and cameltoe drew my eye, then I realized what I was looking at. Have you ever checked out a nice ass on somebody, then she turned around, it was a long haired dude. Yeah, that.

I'm forward right now, internet and electronics are not ideal, but I hear what you are saying, a video is worth a thousand words. I won't be able to get one posted right away, but you are right on, that is my best option. 
Thanks both of you.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 16, 2014)

When I hit a sticking point I will take a few months and focus on an assistance move. 
For my pull I go with chain suspended good mornings. Find out what your 1 rm max is and run 5/3/1 with it. Try to bring up your 1 rm of the good morning and it will bring up your pull. 

Like the guys have already said with out a vid it's very hard to pin point a problem.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 16, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> Pillar, your avi is going to give me nightmares. The crease and cameltoe drew my eye, then I realized what I was looking at. Have you ever checked out a nice ass on somebody, then she turned around, it was a long haired dude. Yeah, that.
> 
> I'm forward right now, internet and electronics are not ideal, but I hear what you are saying, a video is worth a thousand words. I won't be able to get one posted right away, but you are right on, that is my best option.
> Thanks both of you.




That is a great avi.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 16, 2014)

And do you use pre-workout drinks? Those are very good at mental focus. I'll get in there and its like a movie sometimes. Everyhting just blurs around me and I get this massive tunnel vision and its just me my mind and the weight. Then i go home crash and get depressed lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> And do you use pre-workout drinks? Those are very good at mental focus. I'll get in there and its like a movie sometimes. Everyhting just blurs around me and I get this massive tunnel vision and its just me my mind and the weight. Then i go home crash and get depressed lol.



So glad to know I'm not the only one who experiences the "Post Workout Crash"


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 16, 2014)

Defecit deads, seated deads, good mornings.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 16, 2014)

Seated deadlifts, huh. Never heard of that before, but will look it up. I plan on hammering the deficit deads; 1)to work on my weakness 2)by using a new lift, I can forget about ego and numbers for a while.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 16, 2014)

Where exactly are you getting stalled in the lift?


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 16, 2014)

From the floor to mid shin.......


----------



## Joliver (Mar 16, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> From the floor to mid shin.......



Thanks GG. I am sure me not reading his post carefully has inspired great confidence in my ability to see his problem objectively. Lol!

Snatch grip deads aren't just for BBing purposes. It spreads your grip out and takes the slack out of your setup forcing you to use your hips and legs to break the floor.  I would think that your training is stalled because some of the volume isn't meaningful.  DL is one of the few lifts that are better trained with singles--slight caveat to that which I will explain if you really want to know.

Try doing 15 singles of either SG, deficit, conventional, or sumo DL per session. Work up to a training max. Once you hit the training max, you will do accessory work.

The next session, use either chains or bands and pull 10x2 as fast as possible. Accessory work.


----------

